# plant Id...



## DLevy (Dec 20, 2005)

Got this plant with a whole lot of others at a nursery. It's probably common and easy to Id from the pics but I'll give the full description: 
About 15cm tall, the stems are sectioned and about 1mm wide. The sections are 5mm long and between 2-5 leaves come out at the end of each section. The leaves are narrow and about 1.5-2cm long, the old ones are reddish and the new ones are green.
Thanks
Danny


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

rotala "nanjeshan"?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is Rotala sp. Nanjenshan or Rotala sp. Vietnam


----------



## DLevy (Dec 20, 2005)

That was quick! Thanks guys, you've helpd me a lot


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

any chance you can post a picture with something next to it for a size comparison? I am not sure it is nanjenshen quite yet.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I was thinking nanjenshan too but I too am not positive. I size comparison would be helpful.


----------



## DLevy (Dec 20, 2005)

Does this picture help? the plant is the one in the right front corner, still in its container.








I'll try and get a better one later on...
Thanks
Danny


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that helps. It probably is 'Nanjenshan'.


----------



## DLevy (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks


----------

